# Coop Size



## DonnaIngram (Jul 11, 2015)

I used an 10x12 shed that I raised up on 8' landscape timbers, resulting in an 18" air space all the way around. I also have an 8'x 12' area outside the coop. The entire thing is fenced in, bottom, sides & top. About how many chickens can I have in it? I'm looking at white leghorns and Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Your coop size would allow for up to 30 chickens but the run would be too small for that many.
Based on a total of 216 sq. feet, about 15 chickens IMO.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

DonnaIngram said:


> I used an 10x12 shed that I raised up on 8' landscape timbers, resulting in an 18" air space all the way around. I also have an 8'x 12' area outside the coop. The entire thing is fenced in, bottom, sides & top. About how many chickens can I have in it? I'm looking at white leghorns and Rhode Island Reds.


How many chickens also depends on what climate you are in, and how much you will free range.

I live in a cold windy climate, so there are some times of the year when they dislike being outside.

I find that 9 square feet per bird of covered wind free area is what I need to make sure that they do not eat each other or eat eggs.

White Leghorns are the ONLY breed that I have had that need ZERO extra light to lay, as well as zero heat. (I get almost 5 hours of sunlight on my darkest day of the year).

Point: with your set up I would keep 13 chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Your coop size would allow for up to 30 chickens but the run would be too small for that many.
> Based on a total of 216 sq. feet, about 15 chickens IMO.


I agree. Sounds good.


----------

